# 2000 Maxima Cuise Control Problem and ustable cold idle



## anteplov (Jan 12, 2005)

When I try to use cruise control, the dash light shows that it's on but it actually doesn't work.
Also, the engine doesn't have stable idle when it is cold. 
What could cause the problems and how much should I expect to spend in order to fix it.
Thank you so much for any piece of advice.


----------



## e34bmw_a33max (Aug 6, 2003)

anteplov said:


> When I try to use cruise control, the dash light shows that it's on but it actually doesn't work.
> Also, the engine doesn't have stable idle when it is cold.
> What could cause the problems and how much should I expect to spend in order to fix it.
> Thank you so much for any piece of advice.


i'm having the same problem with my car as well. i think my problem is the egr valve cuz my rpms drop too low and the car dies.

any check engine lights?


----------



## anteplov (Jan 12, 2005)

e34bmw_a33max said:


> i'm having the same problem with my car as well. i think my problem is the egr valve cuz my rpms drop too low and the car dies.
> 
> any check engine lights?


Hi:

There is no "check engine" lites on the dashboard. Everything seems to be working Ok.


----------



## max556 (Jan 15, 2005)

e34bmw_a33max said:


> i'm having the same problem with my car as well. i think my problem is the egr valve cuz my rpms drop too low and the car dies.
> 
> any check engine lights?


Same thing here, idle all of a sudden drops and if I am not quick enough to give it some gas, it dies. Cold or warm engine.
I think it is getting worse. No engine light.
I hope somebody has an idea of what the problem is.


----------



## manville (Jan 24, 2005)

I've been having the same cold start problem on mine for about a month. Changed plugs definitly runs better with 94k on the old ones, but cold start problem not fixed. Now the engine light came on a few days ago.


----------



## daleheck (Dec 12, 2004)

*cruise control issue*



anteplov said:


> When I try to use cruise control, the dash light shows that it's on but it actually doesn't work.
> Also, the engine doesn't have stable idle when it is cold.
> What could cause the problems and how much should I expect to spend in order to fix it.
> Thank you so much for any piece of advice.


 I had the same cruise control issue on my 2000 se- the control cable had simply come off the pulley (if you are leaning over the driver side fender - it is the left pulley) due to too much slack... it is a 2- 14 mm nut arrangement, hopefully you have similar issue, if so just reinstall the cable end in the slot on the pulley and with both nuts loose set the outer cable shell back in the forked guide with the foward nut loose several turns, hand tighten the rear nut so you have 2-6 mm of deflection- don't overtighten or you 'll open up the throttle and have high idle. Then tighten the forward lock nut.

hope this helps!!


----------



## CertifiedOnly (Mar 2, 2005)

*Idle Problem 2000 Maxima......*



anteplov said:


> When I try to use cruise control, the dash light shows that it's on but it actually doesn't work.
> Also, the engine doesn't have stable idle when it is cold.
> What could cause the problems and how much should I expect to spend in order to fix it.
> Thank you so much for any piece of advice.



Did you get any responses to your issue. I am having the same problem with my maxima...... It idles out at stop or if the car is just in park...... Its starting to get worse and worse...... I cleaned out the trottle body and it helped a little bit but still no luck........ I took it to a local mechanic and they said it was the idle control valve that was bad.... Is that the same as an egr valve??? Supposedly there was a recall part, however I have not gone to nissan directly yet to figure it out..... I was hopin maybe you got a response to see if it was something I can fix on my own or have to go to the dealership something I dont want to do.


----------



## e34bmw_a33max (Aug 6, 2003)

I took my car to two different machanics and they can find nothing wrong with the car. The problem stopped for a couple of weeks and then my car died twice last week while idling in park.


----------



## CertifiedOnly (Mar 2, 2005)

*Brought my car to Nissan*



e34bmw_a33max said:


> I took my car to two different machanics and they can find nothing wrong with the car. The problem stopped for a couple of weeks and then my car died twice last week while idling in park.



I BROUGHT MY CAR TO NISSAN AND THEY SAID IT MAY BE AN ECU ISSUE. THE UNIT MAY NEED TO BE REPROGRAMMED. I LEFT IT WITH THEM TODAY I WILL LET YOU KNOW THE DAMAGE LATER.


----------



## CertifiedOnly (Mar 2, 2005)

*Idle Issue*



e34bmw_a33max said:


> I took my car to two different machanics and they can find nothing wrong with the car. The problem stopped for a couple of weeks and then my car died twice last week while idling in park.



I took my car to nissan and they diagnosed my issue as a Mass Flow Sensor Problem....... Some diagnostic equipment that mechanics use may not diagnose certain sensor problems. The sensor ran $238 and the car runs like new......


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

anteplov said:


> When I try to use cruise control, the dash light shows that it's on but it actually doesn't work.
> Also, the engine doesn't have stable idle when it is cold.
> What could cause the problems and how much should I expect to spend in order to fix it.
> Thank you so much for any piece of advice.


generally when cruise control stops working, it means the cable is detached. especially if the light shows its on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

*96 sentra cruise issue...*

I have the same issue with my 96 sentra, cruise light on, no cruise, any ideas? Where is that cable in the 96 sentra, I am trying to follow those directions with no luck. Thanks..


----------

